
Mark Zuckerberg Is Despoiling a Tiny Coastal Village. The State Invited Him - rmason
https://www.wweek.com/news/2020/08/19/mark-zuckerberg-is-despoiling-a-tiny-coastal-village-and-oregons-natural-treasures-the-state-invited-him/
======
Animats
It's an undersea cable landing point. When it's all done, there will be, at
most, a modest building with some terminal equipment. Like this one in
Hawaii.[1]

[1] [https://bchdesign.com/portfolio/hawaiki-submarine-
cable/](https://bchdesign.com/portfolio/hawaiki-submarine-cable/)

~~~
m463
What do they even do in that building? It's a cable - does it need to be
manned? guarded?

~~~
sbierwagen
Routers, the actual optical terminals, high voltage power supplies for the
inline optical amplifiers, (Undersea fiber cables need to repeat the signal
every few hundred km, and those repeaters need power) a surprisingly large
number of batteries needed for the gap between power loss and the backup
generator getting up to speed, a fair amount of empty floor in case they want
to add more equipment later, etc. That 2,700ft^2 runs out fast.

------
client4
This was discussed 6 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24147284&goto=news](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24147284&goto=news)

This article is written just to flame Facebook and provides little value.

~~~
Kednicma
Willamette Week is one of the two standard rags in the Portland area (the
other is the Portland Mercury) and this story was also in the Oregonian (aka
OregonLive) from your own link. It matters to Oregonians quite a bit; perhaps
it's not interesting to folks who don't live in the area.

Edit: Also, it's worth keeping in mind that this is not a fresh story. The
Oregonian covered it a year ago [0].

[0] [https://www.oregonlive.com/environment/2019/06/facebooks-
new...](https://www.oregonlive.com/environment/2019/06/facebooks-new-oregon-
coast-venture-angers-neighbors-left-in-the-dark-steve-duin.html)

------
jeffbee
If there's some empty lot on your street and you really strongly value the
emptiness of it, what you should do is buy it.

------
xref
My primary concern was the 6500 gallons of drilling fluid abandoned in the
hole as with normal coastal erosion it ain’t gonna stay there, but it appears
largely non-toxic? From research online it contains bentonite clay which is
fine, but also unnamed “chemicals”. I can’t immediately find if that’s a
problem, like if they contain heavy metals or anything sketchy.

Honestly that is a detail the author should have researched and included in
the article if it was supposed to be actual journalism...

------
dmix
Im conflicted, I dislike overbearing NIMBY home owners groups full of bored
retirees even more than I do Facebook.

I’ve also learned from first hand experience that blatant hit pieces should be
treated with high levels of suspicion.

------
Simulacra
I think it's more than just an undersea cable and a modest building with
terminal equipment. It's Facebook doing what they do best: Whatever the heck
they want to, without regard to anyone else. The permit seems to be in order
[0] but I am deeply suspicious of Facebook's behavior.

[0]. [http://www.oregoncoastalliance.org/documents_19/edge-
cable/0...](http://www.oregoncoastalliance.org/documents_19/edge-
cable/02_EdgeCableACOE-DSL-Removal-Fill-App-Nov18.pdf)

------
colordrops
This reminds me of Osho's group [1] invading a small town in Oregon, except
this time it's a different sort of cult.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBLS_OM6Puk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBLS_OM6Puk)

------
fisherjeff
Wait... Oregon real estate (and real estate in general) appreciated
significantly between 2008 and 2017. So why did Joey Harrington sell this
beachfront property at a nearly 20% loss?

~~~
Kednicma
Because Harrington ended up not being as valuable in the NFL as everybody
expected. His career's basically complete as an athlete and there will not be
more windfalls of cash. Rumor is that he was willing to part with the property
for affordability reasons.

------
ponker
These same people would have had the same ire for a rich guy of the wrong
politics building a mansion in the wrong style there.

------
cameldrv
Man I hope when I retire I find better things to do than whine about stuff
like this.

~~~
durwood
I also hope when you retire no one decides to turn the neighboring residential
lot into an industrial drill site

------
LargoLasskhyfv
They should start a Facebook group to protest...

------
overgard
NIMBY!

That is seriously all this is.

